# free knitting patterns



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Some nice knitting patterns.

http://www.knittingdoodle.com/about.html


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have added yours to my list
Please feel free to visit My Pages
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link some nice pattern. :lol:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I've been looking for some pretty baby hat patterns.


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank-you very much.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good site....saved a couple of patterns......thanks for sharing...you can never have enough free patterns..LOL!! hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> Some nice knitting patterns.
> 
> http://www.knittingdoodle.com/about.html


This computer would not let me connect to this site indicated problems. Any solution?


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> I have added yours to my list
> Please feel free to visit My Pages
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


Love how you've organized your knitting sites! Very clever! Wish I could bookmark at this Forum.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I have added yours to my list
> Please feel free to visit My Pages
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=13198


Thank you for your sites as I have a pattern for a crocheted caplet to make for charity. Janeway


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > I have added yours to my list
> ...


Are you working from an iPhone? I've heard they have troubles. If not,


----------



## pegyy896 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love this one http://www.knittingdoodle.com/files/Patterns/Lace_Baby_Hat__2_.pdf
Thank you very much for sharing here.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty...irene..love the baby hats, pants and top down pullover...


----------

